# Extract shows off TiVo with meta data and move to plex server.



## rgreenpc (Mar 10, 2004)

I am lucky enough to not have copy protection on any of my channels except HBO. 

I would like to (as the title suggests) move my shows (if possible remove commercials) and inject them to my plex server so I can go to Apple Tvs around the house. 

What combo of software would easily do this? PyTivo?


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

You can transfer to/from the Tivo and PC the shows that are not copy-protected. Tivo Desktop (no longer supported), PyTivo, KMTTG, Archivo (to name most, if all) do transfer from Tivo. The video is encrypted by the Tivo and can be decrypted (decoded) with programs such as TivoDecode, then they are just MPEG2 video with AC3 audio.


----------



## rgreenpc (Mar 10, 2004)

Thanks for that...

I downloaded KMTTG I just need to find a way to automate it and a way o make sure its properly named and imported.


----------



## mvribaudo (Dec 29, 2001)

Set up your kmttg auto configure section to automatically download and decrypt your shows to a folder that Plex will scan. The shows will be automatically added to your Plex server.

This is the syntax I use to save the shows in the proper "Plex" format:
[mainTitle] [/]Season [season][/] [mainTitle] - [SeriesEpNumber] - [episodeTitle]

Works like a champ.


----------



## Wil (Sep 27, 2002)

rgreenpc said:


> not have copy protection on any of my channels except HBO.


Do you like HBO? Do you have a Tivo s3 or model HD?


----------



## v84x4 (Sep 21, 2016)

Wil said:


> Do you like HBO? Do you have a Tivo s3 or model HD?


I jsut bought a HD HOMERUN PRIME
Not Happy with my purchase and I'm wanting to move to TIVO

I came across this thread as I am a PLEX fan and have a SYNOLOGY NAS

My question is:

Why do you ask th OP if he likes HBO

and why do you ask if he has a TIVO S3 ?

I like HBO..........

Is there something I should be reading about the TIVO S3 or Model HD ?

Regards, Rick


----------



## peaston (Feb 13, 2005)

I have an iMac running cTiVo, it downloads all the show recorded on my two TiVos to my local hd using the built Plex file naming settings.
Once I subscribed to the shows I recorded I never have to touch it again.


----------



## mikey1273 (Nov 6, 2017)

I actually want to do this too. I have a Roamino and Comcast. I do know Comcast encrypts every channel. Not sure if TiVo recordings are for all channels. What is the current best program to use and if the recording is encrypted can it be removed?


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

The cable card decrypts the signals, but Tivo re-encrypts with its own method. Copy-protection may also be implemented by the CableCo and cannot be removed. Extraction discussion to override copy protection is prohibited on these forums.


----------



## mikey1273 (Nov 6, 2017)

I found that out. I was able to get the kmttg installed and it will not download the HBo shows I wanted but it seems all the other shows are not copy protected can be downloaded, comercials can be removed and it can be encoded in .mpg on all non copy protected shows.


----------

